# table saws on craigslist



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi all,

I am looking to purchase a table saw to finish a screened porch project. I've included some pics of this project in a few other posts. At this point, I can probably only afford $200. I was thinking I might try to get one used, as opposed to buying a low end model from Depot.

I found a few listings on craigslist Philly, but I am not sure if I am just buying low end used items.


rockwell

older saw


rockwell

craftsman

any good deals here? if not, what should I be looking for?

thanks for taking a look 

joe


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The only one I would consider is the first Rockwell, but not sure about it... Is it a benchtop on a stand or a cabinet saw?

If it's a cabinet saw at that price I'd say grab it ASAP... If it runs, that is...

~tom


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree with Tom. The first Rockwell looks to have some potential, the others dont'. It's 9", and the main table is cast iron. It includes a fence, which may or may not be good but is an item you could upgrade later on if necessary. Hopefully it has a belt drive induction motor. It's worth taking a look....be sure it runs reasonably well, and it should be worth the asking price. Clean it up, lube it, align it, and put a $30 Diablo blade on it, and it should do the trick.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

1st Rockwell, no blade guard, probably never had a riving knife. Otherwise not bad
second Rockwell, only $120 new off Amazon and you would have the new warranty. Still not a saw I would recommend, need to go bigger/heavier.
Craftsman may not be to bad of a deal


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Craftsman may not be to bad of a deal


I was thinking the same thing. The last saw listed (Craftsman) looks like when Emerson was building the Sears power tool line and appears to be from the late '70s to early '80s. (I could be wrong about the date.) However that was when the Craftsman name meant a reasonably good tool was under the name.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrich said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The last saw listed (Craftsman) looks like when Emerson was building the Sears power tool line and appears to be from the late '70s to early '80s. (I could be wrong about the date.) However that was when the Craftsman name meant a reasonably good tool was under the name.


I respectfully disagree. The craftman appears to be newer than that and not worth the asking price.... A much more functional used contractor TS could be had for nearly half that... The bed looks very cheaply built and the fence is crap... Although none of them had much of a fence.

I believe better options are waiting to be found...

Just my opinion... btw, I bought a grizz 1022 and unifence for 250 combined... Deals are out there...

~tom


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would consider either of the first two even though the first craftsman needs a lot of work.

The second pair are small bench saws with plastic bodies and not much power for any heavy cutting. I got rid of one like the second craftsman when I got the table saw I now have. Fences on those small saws are not much good at all and to upgrade means some major rebuilding of the saw top,. Also, if you think that you may want a ZCI at some point, plan on designing your own and cutting it out yourself (been down that road).


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the Craftsman in question is the 2nd saw in line. It's pretty old, probably 1950's, and possibly made back when King-Seeley was making them. It could be worth $50 if you're willing to put some time and possibly a bit more money into it....does it even include a fence? I bought a similar one last summer for a friend's summer place. We put an 8" rip blade on it and cuts ok. 

The 4th saw listed is a Ryobi made Craftsman clunker that I wouldn't recommend.

You could always keep looking...none of these looked like super buys to me.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll agree with firemedic on the craftsman, that's a new(ish) saw and you'd be better off buying one new from Sears at that price. That said, I'd still take the first Rockwell because it looks like a much better saw, overall. You'll get a lot more bang for your buck with it. The biggest issue I can see would be the 9" blade diameter, which may swing modern 10" blades or may not. Either way, the weight of the cabinet and top will be worth the asking price alone, assuming the saw works. No safety equipment is a detraction, but a fence is easy to improvise with a straight board so I don't see that as a big deal. At that price you can go out and buy an aftermarket fence with the rest of your budget and you'll be golden.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Going by the pictures, and what knowledge I have, I would say that the first Rockwell saw, at $75, would be your best bet. Check to see that the motor is at the very least a 3/4 HP. More would be better, but you can do a lot with 3/4. Check it to see that it is running freely and quietly, and that the blade arbor is turning true. Check the fence to see that it lines up straight with the saw blade, and that it is secure when clamped down. A miter gauge could be picked up another time, or you could build a crosscut sled going by the many ideas in the forum.

Gerry


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

how bout this?

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/2315211137.html


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joetab24 said:


> how bout this?
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/2315211137.html


I'd offer 250... Should be a fine saw!

~tom


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

firemedic said:


> I'd offer 250... Should be a fine saw!
> 
> ~tom


Much nicer saw IMO. Ditto on the $250. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

That's basically the older version of the Porter Cable saw being carried by Lowes right now, if you want to go take a look at it.
--Matt


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys,

so how much do you think this was new?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

BTW, looks like the guy has a shop set up in the back ground. You might find some other GREAT deals if he's moving. I also find when buying used tools most people have the attitude that jigs and other goodies like feather boards are no longer any use to them and will throw em in free or give them away cheap!... But ya have to ask once your there cause it's things they don't usually think about when listing...

~tom


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

firemedic said:


> BTW, looks like the guy has a shop set up in the back ground. You might find some other GREAT deals if he's moving. I also find when buying used tools most people have the attitude that jigs and other goodies like feather boards are no longer any use to them and will throw em in free or give them away cheap!... But ya have to ask once your there cause it's things they don't usually think about when listing...
> 
> ~tom



+1
That orange Ridgid benchtop sander in the background is a great machine.

And I don't know how much that Hitachi was, but the new Porter Cable version sells for about $550 per the Lowes website.
--Matt


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

IIRC, the C10FL went in the $500 range new....some paid a little more, some probably paid a little less. If he's firm on $300, and you love the saw, buy it....I wouldn't let that $50 be the reason you walk away from the opportunity.

BTW...that's not really a 3hp saw. It's realistically half that.


----------



## Jason00 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just picked up a C10FL from a cabinet maker for $200 yesterday.


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

Will I be able to get it into a Honda Civic? I know it can be put into a few pieces, right? Jason, was the cabinet maker asking $200? Also, should I get the seller to make a few cuts on the saw first? The only things I've ever bought used are some books  This is all new to me, as is woodworking.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Definitely have the guy run it. If you're comfortable cutting something, I'd do it...if not, ask him to. Cut quality will only be as good as the blade and alignment, so don't sweat that too much....all adjustable. Just make sure it runs well. 

The fence comes off, the wings come off, and the main body comes off the legs. The main table will be ~ 27" deep x 20" wide, plus the height of the main body....guessing 18" to 20" Is the Civic a hatchback?


----------



## Jason00 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am new to WW also. What knotscott said sounds just about right for these saws.


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

darn....still haven't managed to get one.


am I wasting my time/money if I try to get something like this,

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/2329496223.html
45$.


as I save money to get this http://tinyurl.com/3fa56xb


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the portable Ridgid and I love it. I bought the portable model because I have to take it to jobsites for work. If I did not have to move the saw (and I had a bigger shop) I would get a contractor saw.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

joetab24 said:


> darn....still haven't managed to get one.
> 
> 
> am I wasting my time/money if I try to get something like this,
> ...


Hard to tell from the pic. If it's cast iron and has a belt drive motor hanging off the back, it'd be well worth the $45 if it runs...you could add a nice fence like a Delta T2 for $150 and have a nice full size saw for $200. But if it's got a ribbed aluminum top and has a direct drive universal motor, don't bother with it.


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

you mean something like this

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2289043049.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

joetab24 said:


> you mean something like this
> 
> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2289043049.html


Yep. :thumbsup: The motor hanging out the back isn't an advantage per se, but it tells us that it's definitely a belt drive induction motor vs a direct drive universal motor. The newer type contractor saws have moved a belt drive induction motor inside the enclosure, which is better for space, dust collection, shorter drive belt, etc.....they're also commonly known as hybrid saws.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That saw better be in your garage already.

Has a few negatives (punched ext tables & crap fence) but CERTAINLY worth the ask price, you can upgrade those later, well at least the fence...

A far superior saw to the ones you previously asked about... FAR

Your not gonna be happy with $75 direct drive toys. hell, all those are is circ saws mounted upside down... You could make that for $20 and it would work exactly the same... LIKE A POS not to mention not safe.

Ok, rants done 

~tom


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

alright, I am sure am becoming quite annoying :laughing: last time I post about a saw on craigslist. I feel like I now know enough to get on my wife's bad side...


working on getting this one, although no reply yet.

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2289043049.html

I did get a response on this one though, a table saw and jointer
http://delaware.craigslist.org/tls/2321146810.html

as always, thanks for your help


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you check out this one yet? It's a fairly recent Delta with a Unifence and a built in router table for $245. That one would have my attention if I were in the market. It'll likely move quickly.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joetab24 said:


> alright, I am sure am becoming quite annoying :laughing: last time I post about a saw on craigslist. I feel like I now know enough to get on my wife's bad side...
> 
> working on getting this one, although no reply yet.
> 
> ...


The second one could be a steal!... But I've got to say the one knotscott posted looks like a great saw and a decent deal. Bet he'd take $200...

~tom


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

that craftsmen is not from the early eighties it looks like its made around 2002 to 2005


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

"that craftsmen is not from the early eighties it looks like its made around 2002 to 2005"

which one?

I can't keep track of all of them


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

alright I've got to make up my mind

@50$ there is this http://delaware.craigslist.org/tls/2321146810.html
@240$ there is this http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2333214343.html


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

joetab24 said:


> alright I've got to make up my mind
> 
> @50$ there is this http://delaware.craigslist.org/tls/2321146810.html
> @240$ there is this http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2333214343.html


 
The Delta has a sweet fence and a router table... better hurry. :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joetab24 said:


> alright I've got to make up my mind
> 
> @50$ there is this http://delaware.craigslist.org/tls/2321146810.html
> @240$ there is this http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2333214343.html


I'd personally go with the later at $240 but offer $200. Does it come with the side router table? If it does and your willing to pay the shipping I'll send you a 1/2 lexan insert for it...

~tom


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It could be hard to find a nicer saw for < $250 than that Delta with the Unifence. The fence alone is worth the price of the saw. Full size 10" saw, 1-1/2hp hp motor with a standard NEMA 56 frame, excellent fence, router table.... it looks to need nothing a but a little polish, and even that's optional. As long as it runs well, I'd grab it in a heartbeat.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thats my delta ,l dam for the price you should of picked it up already, you can remotor it to put out 2hp and rewire it for 220 also

very smooth saw but you will see that when and if ya get it


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

alright, now I've got to get the darn thing..

I did purchase a treadmill on craigslist for a $100. Everything worked out although the seller had said she's let me see it in action and then had it at the end of her driveway ready to go. Decided to trust her even though I told myself if I didn't see it in action I wouldn't buy it.

I feel a bit uneasy about going to someone's home with $200. I'd prefer to do a pickup in a public place, but in this case that won't be possible if i want to see the saw in action.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joetab24 said:


> alright, now I've got to get the darn thing..
> 
> I did purchase a treadmill on craigslist for a $100. Everything worked out although the seller had said she's let me see it in action and then had it at the end of her driveway ready to go. Decided to trust her even though I told myself if I didn't see it in action I wouldn't buy it.
> 
> I feel a bit uneasy about going to someone's home with $200. I'd prefer to do a pickup in a public place, but in this case that won't be possible if i want to see the saw in action.


I've never had any issues, but then again I'm always packing...

~tom


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Hijacking this thread, but first I'll contribute. I've bought and sold literally hundreds of things on CL with ZERO issues. Ever. (ymmv). 


How bout this old beast? Does anyone know when they switched from round to square tubing for the rails? Seems like a steal, even though I don't REALLY need a new TS.


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

offered $200
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2333214343.html


as far as powering this, would this just be a standard 3 prong connection?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

joetab24 said:


> offered $200
> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2333214343.html
> 
> 
> as far as powering this, would this just be a standard 3 prong connection?


yep, just plug her in and get to cuttin'


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

they switched from round tubing about 35 years ago or at least thats what the instructer for the table saw class at woodcraft told me


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

joetab24 said:


> offered $200
> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/2333214343.html
> 
> 
> as far as powering this, would this just be a standard 3 prong connection?


Did they accept $200? That'd be a sweet deal on a pretty darn nice saw IMO.

The motor is convertible from 120v to 240v (110v/220v), so it can be wired for either. It's worth asking what configuration it's wired in, or you can just check the schematic that's on the inside cover of the wire junction box on the motor. If you've got 220v to your shop, by all means wire it for 220v....there should be a bit less voltage drop....maybe even a lot less voltage drop depending on your circuit. :thumbsup:


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

he did accept. i just have to get it. i have a civic, but i can empty the trunk and push the back seats down. I think I should be able to get it home. i appreciate all of the help. you've made me a smarter consumer


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

joetab24 said:


> he did accept. i just have to get it. i have a civic, but i can empty the trunk and push the back seats down. I think I should be able to get it home. i appreciate all of the help. you've made me a smarter consumer


...ding, ding, ding...we have a winner! :thumbsup: Nice deal on a nice saw. (does my heart good to see a deal like this come to fruition.)

The surface rust will clean up pretty nicely with a little mineral spirits and scotch brite under a palm sander. Wax it, align it, put a decent blade on it, and you've got yourself a darn nice cutting machine. Please post some pics when you get it! :yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joetab24 said:


> he did accept. i just have to get it. i have a civic, but i can empty the trunk and push the back seats down. I think I should be able to get it home. i appreciate all of the help. you've made me a smarter consumer


Awsome man!!! Congrats on your first big tool purchase. Once you get it home do a search and find some info here on tuning it...

~tom


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome!! I am still working on my Unisaw. Yours new saw looks like it is ready to go.


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

picking up today!


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

it's mine. it runs very smoothly. very quiet. it's currently in various pieces in my civic. i'll take some pics and probably be asking some questions about getting it set up for use.


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

needed help getting this out of my car. haven't done a cut yet. as ive said before I am new to all of this. wanna make sure it's set up 100% correctly before using.

everything look ok?
video 1 of table saw
http://flic.kr/p/9AuCEP

video 2
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5641771528/

haven't gotten the support for the router table back together










not sure how to set up the guard









where does this piece go?










motor set up properly?









what things should I do now, as far as setting this up? getting the most out of it. not sure how good the blade is.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

you should probly get some jonstons paste wax and a new combination blade


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

started new thread


----------



## Jason00 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saw a jet supersaw on CL for 300. What a deal


----------



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/2445059506.html

thinking about scooping that- can anyone tell me if this is a good deal before i jump on it?


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

joe5986 said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/2445059506.html
> 
> thinking about scooping that- can anyone tell me if this is a good deal before i jump on it?


Hey Joe, I am no expert on ts, but I think Rigid has a decent enough rep here on wwt that for $100, you should be ok. Make sure you have them show you it works though. I am sure you can get better advice from some others though. Good Luck


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been watching my local CL for a few months now to find a new TS. To me, people are asking WAY too much for mediocre [email protected] Unless The One gets listed and I find it, probably just gonna hafta buy new. I've bought and sold plenty on CL, but not finding any good deals on what I'm looking for now.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

joe5986 said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/2445059506.html
> 
> thinking about scooping that- can anyone tell me if this is a good deal before i jump on it?


Great deal if it's still available.


----------

